# Red Gold Rams @ BA Scarb



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah I know... before you all go on a rampage about how you hate rams @ BA's.
Just wanted to say that I saw some "Red Gold Rams" at BA scarb and they look pretty darn great. 

They look like a slightly paler gold ram with a redish rummynose type head. They still have their sparkly blue tint. Its my first time ever seeing these so it caught my eye.

Though you might be against buying them, its worth a look


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Yeah I know... before you all go on a rampage about how you hate rams @ BA's.
> Just wanted to say that I saw some "Red Gold Rams" at BA scarb and they look pretty darn great.
> 
> They look like a slightly paler gold ram with a redish rummynose type head. They still have their sparkly blue tint. Its my first time ever seeing these so it caught my eye.
> ...


how much were they?


----------



## babiarz (Apr 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> how much were they?


The rams are selling for $9.99 in oakville BA, I imagine they will be the same price in all BA


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

All BA prices are usually different. Don't know how they base their prices. 
But I think they were $12.99 @ scarb.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> All BA prices are usually different. Don't know how they base their prices.
> But I think they were $12.99 @ scarb.


I agree with the price difference at different BAs. Bramptin BA is usually more expensive than Mississauga BA.


----------

